# My B/W is a vicious monster in the sunlight



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

I took my B/W outside on the leash today and he went bezerk. Hes only been out one other time and the same thing happened except today he bit me instead of just trying to. I spoke to my boss at the reptile shop and he said that it is common for reptiles to turn nasty in natural sunlight. Has anyone else experienced this, and if so how did you train them to behave outdoors? As soon as I brought him in he was just as nice as ever. Same thing last time.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 16, 2010)

It's not "The Sun" that made him go "crazy" (I've had 2 of mine do it every time) it's the new scents, the new surroundings, & new sounds. It's the wildness of being out side that can make them act-up. My 2 were my youngest ones 1yr & 2yr. This summer was their 1st summer in the out side pen day/night every day. It took almost 2 months but Liz (2yr male) got better started to calm down (i mean i couldn't go in to feed them without my "stick" with a balled up shirt on the end to keep him back) I have since sold him to Kevin a member on here. Harley the 1yr old is still a li'l "crazy" but making huge strides. i can now pet her & pick her up some times. As you stated it's literally out the door they go nuts, step back in the door they are "puppies". The more you take it out and he/she learns it's OK out there, the more it will calm down. I will go sit in the pen and "play" with them when ever i have time. I try to do at least 1 hour every day of "company" with them and they are getting better. My other 2 - 3yr old & 4yr old are great out side, if they are hungry (like it rained of and on for 4 days so they didn't eat for 5 days and Jonesy (4yr) got huffy & snippy but ate and was fine)


----------



## reptastic (Jul 16, 2010)

heres what i did that seemed to have great results with my tegus; when nero was still a hatchling i would let her sit on the widowsill and look out the window alot, next step i would put her in a clear tub and take her outside and allow her to see whats going on outside and still be safe. she took to it very well and i was able to take her outside with no problems. it also worked for my other b/w's with similar sucess(it didnt work for my red though lol) just keep in mind it worked fast with my tegus however it may not work the same with yours, its just a suggestion that i had sucess with!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

I like the idea of leaving him in the window and the clear tub. Mabey thatll work. As far as them staying outside, that isn't a possibilit. I actually stay in a trailor park so there is no outside enclosure available or allowed. He's in a 20l tank now so mabey I could just take him out in that


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 16, 2010)

Mines first summer I put it in a 300 gal Rubbermaid tub in the back yard once or twice a week for several months. It did seem the outdoor scents perked his interests but he didn't 'freak out' or become aggressive...

Mine's second year his cage was put on a second story outdoor balcony and for the bulk of the summer the cage was left open so he could roam on the balcony as he liked. He often sat watching birds, squirrels and children. He never showed any signs of 'freaking out' or aggression on the balcony. Quite the opposite this was the summer he became 'dog tame'...

Now that he is larger and easier to keep track of, I've been taking him out in the yard once a week or so to free roam. Sometimes on a leash/harness but usually without. He explores rather well as long as the kids don't crowd him. BUT, when it's time to pick him up, he quickly becomes a fierce beast. 

He's yet to bite me but I don't play games to give him the chance. Once once did he have the chance to hiss and threaten me with an open mouth. Since that time I've learned to keep a towel with me and when it's time to collect him I toss the towel over him and use it to cradle him keeping his head covered and a towel between me and his claws. This method of picking him up 'blind' has worked very well for me.

I do suspect the 'wild' smells of the outdoors triggers a certain change in mindset. But it is my belief that it is the taste of "freedom" that makes them aggressively resist flling back into human control. This is because I just didn't see the aggression while outdoors in a tub, or outdoors on the balcony... but saw (what I considered) severe aggression free roaming in the yard.


----------



## striggs (Jul 16, 2010)

my boy Chubbs did the same thing the 1st couple times i took him outside. It was a shock 2 me the 1st time it happened bcuz he was so chill in the house. he was biting my boot & attacking anything in his reach. after a few times of bringing him outside he got used to the outside smells & sounds & now he's tamer than ever. just give it some time.


----------



## bruce bull (Jul 17, 2010)

The first time I had Elma ( my red tegu) out side I put her on the lawn and walked over to the other side. When she spotted me she come over and set on my feet. I walked back over to the other side and she followed me over and crawled back on my feet looked up at me wanting to be rescued I left her out there about an hour in the sun and let her explore and when I went to pick here up to bring her back in she acted like she had never seen me before. :yik she took of running and when I caught her ( she had a harness with a leash attached to it) she went in alligator rolls and tried to tail whip me. after a struggle I brought her back inside where she went back to being her normal laid back self. She is a lot calmer now when having to brought back in, but the sun still seems to charge her battery like nothing else.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jul 18, 2010)

My 2 go out everyday and sorry no change. They no where they are going when I pick them up in the morning. I take my girl Saleen on drives with me and I cant say she likes it, but she doesnt freak out and since I have a bad wheel alignment, the car shakes and she doesnt mind. I dont use a harness on here anymore. I did discover she freaks when she hears a lawn mower. I would advise you people who leave there lizards to always be there for them. Mine even goes out on the upstairs deck and suns on her own and when done she comes back inside and sleeps under the couch cushions


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes, this is normal. When they are outside they can hear the birds and other noises they are not used to. Thank God you had a reptile leash on him or he could of been gone. I heard of some members Tegus take off before who didn't had a leash on them. Don't worry he will get used to it when he gets older. Try to take him outside as much as you can. What I did when mine were babies ( well my two All Americans are to small to take them out yet ) is I sat down outside in the grass and put them ( one by one ) on my lap or chest and just held them. Once they got used to being outside they walked of my lap and got into the grass. This doesn't mean he will not try to attac you again when you try to pick him up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

My female yearling from Roy and Sky, Blizzy, was taken outside for some sun after a recent acquisition. She bolted. Behind the large wooden fences was empty woods and she was looooong gone. A day or two later she showed up down the street at a neighbors. She found a tunnel that led from the back of a fireplace to the outside. She was wedged inside and happy as a clam. I eventually executed what would be my only chance at a grab. I got her out, but suffered a bite. But all in all it is expected and she has never bitten since. Since I have gotten a leash and am slowly introducing her to the outside with GREAT results. A kitty/cat outdoor enclosure is another option.


----------

